# Really thick veil question



## LoraLoo

Sorry for sounding a bit thick....but how do the veils attach? :shrug: I mean, I've seen the ones with combs, is this what most people get? Have also seen the ones that have nothing- how do they go on? When i have been looking at Tiara's, I was under the impression that the veil attached to the Tiara somehow?

And finally question- what lenght have you all gone for? :blush: 

Love, The wedding Virgin x


----------



## honeybee2

Do you know what- that is not a thick question at all- I know how comb ones fit also but I'm not sure how other ones fit. Kate Middleton wore a veil and I have NO IDEA how that attached to her head??? :shrug:

You can get special veils with a headband attached but as a rule, they do not attach. x


----------



## LoraLoo

It all seems a bit complicated, lol :blush: I wasnt going to go for a veil at first, but have changed my mind (so bloody indecisive!) ....when i go to get my hair done (trial), do i take the tiara and veil along? :shrug: xx


----------



## honeybee2

yes, do take them along so you know what style will work best :flower:

Ive already bought 2 veils. The problem with planning a wedding with plenty of time- you have more opportunity to change your mind!!


----------



## xpatchx

Some have little hoops around them to attach them with, and some attach with clear thead/5lb fishing wire to the base of the tiara as far as I know! =) That's what a lot of my friends have done for their wedding =)


----------



## Mynx

Most tiaras that are on a band usually have small hoops at the ends of the bands and I guess this is where the veil would attach, possibly with kirby grips/bobby pins :shrug:


----------



## honeybee2

I think the holes at the end of the tiara are for the tiara itself to be fitted onto the hair?


----------



## Mynx

Oh! LOL!! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

kate middleton had whats known as a drop veil. Its attached by a very small pin. i dont know why Im telling you- but it confused me haha, she had it mounted on to her tiara. What ever that means!


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm not sure :shrug: The one im watching on ebay (tiara) has the holes at the end, it doesnt say anything in the description, but on other ones i have seen it says that the loops are for the veil fitting, but on none of the veil items ive looked at, has it said anything about attaching it to the tiara :dohh: xx


----------



## xpatchx

Just get some clear thread and attach it yourself =) It would only take a few neat stitches around the bottom of the tiara to hold it in place xxx


----------



## honeybee2

good idea x


----------



## honeybee2

does your veil not come on a comb anyway?


----------



## LoraLoo

honeybee2 said:


> does your veil not come on a comb anyway?

havent ordered it yet, just looking at a few different ones :thumbup: cant decide on length! x


----------



## xpatchx

You have a trailing dress haven't you? Elbow length would be gorgeous. If you get a floor length one it might distract from your dress and look a bit crowded at the bottom x


----------



## leash27

Your question isn't thick in comparison to the fact that when I saw this thread I assumed you were going to be talking about an actual thick veil!! Duh!! How dumb am I?

X


----------

